# how to find a mobile number



## computerman (7 Feb 2010)

I have a sim card (ready to go) in a phone, all the credit has gone and I wish to buy more. However, I cant remember the phone number...
Is there a way I can retreive it somewhere?


----------



## Capt. Beaky (7 Feb 2010)

Yes, if you take it to the shop that supplied you. They will ask you for the last couple of ingoing/outgoing calls, PUK and ID. If all is well they'll retrieve your number. But surely one of your friends has it on their contact base?


----------



## shootingstar (7 Feb 2010)

im highly amused - your user name is computerman & you dont know your own mobile? 

Trying calling someone next to you with your own phone & you'll see your number show up...


----------



## becky (7 Feb 2010)

If the number is hidden sending a text should do it.


----------



## computerman (7 Feb 2010)

Maybe Im missing something here, but, there is no credit in the phone, so how do I call or send a text?????

Also despite using the acronim of computerman - Id like to point out its a phone Im asking about - not a computer.

As the phone was not used to make calls before, my friends or colleagues would not have the number.


----------



## becky (7 Feb 2010)

I meant after you top up - you don't need the phone number to top up the phone.


----------



## Armada (7 Feb 2010)

Can you send a free "How are you?" text or is there one which allows you to borrow credit or something?


----------



## Maverick.ie (7 Feb 2010)

Becky is right, just go buy yourself e20 wherever and top up the phone by dialing the usual 1741 and away you go


----------



## pudds (7 Feb 2010)

Maybe this phone fell off the back of a lorry


----------



## Capt. Beaky (7 Feb 2010)

pudds said:


> Maybe this phone fell off the back of a lorry


Then let us hope that it's a Nokia builders model or that new sturdy Samsung. Or if not, that he caught it in mid air


----------



## lukegriffen (7 Feb 2010)

This might work.  If you go to the menu where you can view divert settings , view 'divert when busy'  and 'view status' , it might come back with a number
like +3538x5....

If you remove the first '5' after the 3538x ,  the rest of it should be the mobile number, unless in the past the diverts were set up to forward calls to another phone


----------



## allthedoyles (7 Feb 2010)

This is from the O2 website and it works on any network and your number will appear on the recipients fone .

**New* You can now send a Call Me message to any Irish mobile number free of charge*

It happens to everyone. You really need to make a call and you have just run out of credit. Thankfully, O2 has the solution. Send a free 'Call Me' text to any Irish mobile number even when you are out of credit.
*To send a 'Call me' message:* Type *103*recipient mobile number# and press  
Eg: *103*0861234567# 
Both Pay monthly & Speak easy prepay customers can send ‘Call me’ messages free of charge.


----------



## bullworth (7 Feb 2010)

give someone a missed call ( u might not need more than a cent of credit for this) and your number will show up on that someones phone provided you have not set the phone to private settings ?


----------



## Papercut (8 Feb 2010)

You don't need the phone number you are topping up if you by a top up voucher in a shop or Post Office, you just need to know what network you are using. The network providers logo will be on your sim card. Instructions on what number to dial to enter the top up code will be on the voucher.


----------



## SteveW9 (22 Feb 2010)

becky said:


> I meant after you top up - you don't need the phone number to top up the phone.


 
EHHH Becky if he doesnt have credit how can he send a text message ..........come on


----------



## paddyc (22 Feb 2010)

As papercut has said all you need to know is what network its on, get credit and top it up - then call or txt away and get the number from that


----------

